
Silicon Valley's nightmares comes true in Russia - chaotic-good
https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ru&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.vedomosti.ru%2Ftechnology%2Farticles%2F2017%2F05%2F16%2F689963-gosoperatora-bolshih-dannih
======
chaotic-good
JFK that the link doesn't work: the Russian government is going to create
national big data operator. All internet companies must store their
information there. They can use this information to generate ad-revenue but
they should pay 2% fee to this regulator. BTW, they should pay the taxes from
this money as well.

